# CRS tanks set up



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

First is my 10 gallon tank
PH - 7.0
KH - 2.0
GH - 5.0
TDS - 250
NO3 < 15 ppm
Temp 23C
Filter -> UGF attached to Eheim 2213 (full of ceremic rings) + prefilter (floss + eheim mech)
Lighting -> Mr. Aqua 36w 7000k CPL
Substrate -> Red sea Flora
Currently has 3x S+ CRS, 2 Golden bee + some CRS juvie and golden bee juvie. The undergravel filter only covers the right half side of the tank. I keep crypts on the other side despite the myths that people talking about it being poisonous. I personally do not have any problem with it, it was actually suggested on a CRS book I bought in Taiwan.










Second is my 20 gallon tank
PH - 6.6
KH - 2.0
GH - 5.0
TDS - 250
NO3 < 25 ppm
Temp 25C
Filter -> Pre-filter (eheim mech + floss) link Eheim 2213 link Eheim 2215 (both eheim are filled with ceremic rings)
Lighting -> Coralife 65w 10000k CPL
Substrate -> ADA Amazonia II (I used I but changed to II because I like the color better)
Currently holds about 50 something adult CRS grade ranging from A+ to SS+ and about 20+ something shrimplets. The 50 adults were purchased from Taiwan almost two months ago are starting to breed. Out of them I found one 3 band solid white female that has red legs, she's not from a pure line gene though.
I'm not using under-gravel filtration on this tank because it's too much of a hassle to maintain.










That's all for tonight, I shall continue in details tomorrow


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey man looking great, nice to see some of your success.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

how about water changes, do you top up or change a certain percentage every now and then and do you use r/o or just regular tap + conditioner?


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Can u name the plants u've used they add greenery n beauty to yr set up.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Can you explain about linking the 2 Eheims? Do you have both of the motors running? Do you take the impeller out of the smaller one and use the motor from the larger one to power both?
Thanks Matt


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

RONY11 said:


> Can u name the plants u've used they add greenery n beauty to yr set up.


Sure, for the 10 gallon, it has crypt balansae, crypt tropica wendi, taiwan moss and downoi.

For the 20 gallon, I have echinodorus parviflorus tropica, echinodorus gabriel, echinodorus tellenus (this one I'm not sure) and Taiwan moss.



coldmantis said:


> how about water changes, do you top up or change a certain percentage every now and then and do you use r/o or just regular tap + conditioner?


I use 50% RO/DI water and 50% aged tap water to do 20% water change every week. (But I've been lazy and is doing every two weeks lately lol)



jimmyjam said:


> Hey man looking great, nice to see some of your success.


Thx Jimmy!


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

So, for my filters, the two eheims are linked together, 2213 is not plugged in (impeller not removed, but maybe I should to improve water flow), 2215 is plugged in. I orginally bought a big prefilter from Taiwan, it basically is just a canister filter without the motor. However the tubing size didn't fit so I ended up using the 2213. Kind of a waste but it will have to do for now.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation. I've been thinking about doing the same thing, but wasn't sure how to set it up.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice! Looks good Adrian!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the good info and nice photos!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

rule #1

gotta have the cash 

Thanks for sharing buddy, everyone would appreciate this info.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice clean setup. BTW does your taiwan moss attach to the wood/rocks?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats on your success!
It sure looks like you spared no expense in setting up your shrimp tanks and it has paid off well. 

I'm just glad we have more shrimp experts on the forums, because some of us need as much help as we can get (me)! 

lol


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks for sharing man. any baby pics we would like to see shrimps from taiwan.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Very nice set ups and perfect shrimps.
It's good to see more shrimps breeders here!

What do you use to increase TDS in your tank?


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Very nice set ups and perfect shrimps.
> It's good to see more shrimps breeders here!
> 
> What do you use to increase TDS in your tank?


Hi Igor, I find that tap water + ro water gives me a good amount of TDS. If its not enough, I usually use nutrafin cichlid conditioner that boosts GH. Basically the same thing as mosura brand.



Jung said:


> Very nice clean setup. BTW does your taiwan moss attach to the wood/rocks?


Hi Jung, yeah the taiwan moss is attached to driftwood just using fishing line. And for those flat ones, they are tied on stainless steel wire mesh.



Kerohime said:


> Congrats on your success!
> It sure looks like you spared no expense in setting up your shrimp tanks and it has paid off well.
> 
> I'm just glad we have more shrimp experts on the forums, because some of us need as much help as we can get (me)!
> ...


Most of the equipments I bought used and cheap. One of the eheim 2213 was only $40.

I think what I've learned from setting up shrimp tanks is that keeping things simple and stable is more important than any other fancy products.


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> thanks for sharing man. any baby pics we would like to see shrimps from taiwan.


Sure, these are from the 10 gallon tank. You can see some babies in the background.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

How popular is this hobby in Taiwan? 

I'm thinking of going back in a year or two. I would love to see what the hobby is like there.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

souldct said:


> Hi Igor, I find that tap water + ro water gives me a good amount of TDS. If its not enough, I usually use nutrafin cichlid conditioner that boosts GH. Basically the same thing as mosura brand.


Do you know that is inside Mosura minerals or you just guess?


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice set ups.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

souldct said:


> Sure, these are from the 10 gallon tank. You can see some babies in the background.


hey man, your shrimps are stunning hope i can visit you again in your place


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Do you know that is inside Mosura minerals or you just guess?


I should rephrase my statement. I dont know the exact content of the mosura product but i did a simple test awhile ago for its effect on tds, ph and gh. I put 5ml of the two solutions into two different cups of R/0 water that tested 0 tds, neutral ph at 7 and 0gH. The result of the two solutions were very similar in bringing up the TDS and gH while Ph remained the same. So I guess though I cant say that they are exactly the same, they have similar effects on parameters like gh and tds.


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> hey man, your shrimps are stunning hope i can visit you again in your place


Sure thing, just shoot me a pm.


----------

